# Cute kitten and Cat names



## Purrrrfect

For those who are getting a new bundle of feline fun
and can't think of a name. You will find 100's here....

Kittens Names

I will sticky this for new members looking for cat/kitten names. 

Added another link for cat names.

Cat Names


----------



## aleexa

So nice of you. I have a kitten.:thumbup:


----------



## HoneyFern

Great idea! I work at a rescue and I'm always looking for new names :thumbup:


----------



## betty boop

great link i had trouble thinking of names 4 my cats who r now tinsel honey pepsi tiggles tc [topcat] and c4 which means [c 4 cat]:thumbup:


----------



## fifibelle

Thought I would add this, its a list of Famous and fictional cats
List of fictional cats - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## nikkidee3

I heard a story of someone who owned a cat that had to be rescued from being stuck in a wall of a house - how he got there I will never know, but the cat was then named Houdini for being able to escape from a tricky situation


----------



## Dirky47

Just planning to have a kitten. I will definitely use those names for her/him.


----------



## Purrrrfect

fifibelle said:


> Thought I would add this, its a list of Famous and fictional cats
> List of fictional cats - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thank you for the link fifibelle,


----------



## PrincessMaoMao

I named my cat Mallory and her nickname is Mao Mao because she used to say to me when she was a kitten 'Mao Mao' 'Mao Mao' hehehehe  named her after the main chick in my favourite flick my beautiful princess


----------



## HelloKittys

When my younger sister had her cat from one of my cat's litters..she couldnt decide what to call it,so she looked on a few websites...Here she found the perfect name...Princess Pixie poparooba wentz the 1st !! I thought she was kidding.She is a lovely white kitten and my sister spoils her rotten :lol:


----------



## HelloKittys

LOL,c 4 cat :lol:


betty boop said:


> great link i had trouble thinking of names 4 my cats who r now tinsel honey pepsi tiggles tc [topcat] and c4 which means [c 4 cat]:thumbup:


----------



## Baby British

My next cat (no immediate plans as OH may well have heart failure if I bring another animal home!) will be a boy and called Jarvis after Pulp's Jarvis Cocker (geek chic at it's finest but damn that man's sexy :arf: )


----------



## IndysMamma

althouth it's a human name resource I use it a *lot* for finding the meanings of names... so if you are looking for a name that suits a particular trait....

Behind the Name: the Etymology and History of First Names

ie search 'meaning' for 'playful' and get


> JOCOSA f Medieval English
> LALITA f & m Indian, Hinduism
> LILAVATI f Indian
> POCAHONTAS f History, Native American
> UILLEAG m Irish


you can then click on the names and find related ones with similar roots... ie



> JOCOSA
> 
> Gender: Feminine
> 
> Usage: Medieval English
> Medieval variant of JOYCE, influenced by the Latin word iocosus or jocosus "merry, playful".


----------



## gizzynish

Thank you so much..very helpful...although my OH and myself shall be arguing even more over names now. 

Currently the unnamed kitties are Meow and Purr


----------



## thenaughtyfairy

gizzynish said:


> Thank you so much..very helpful...although my OH and myself shall be arguing even more over names now.
> 
> Currently the unnamed kitties are Meow and Purr


I think Meow and Purr are quite cool names 

My next one (ssshh to my OH) will be called Gonzo. I'd always said Fizgig would be my first cat and then when I decided to get two it was Fizgig and Gonzo for two boys and Fizgig and Kira for a boy and a girl. We couldn't decide to begin with which to get so I told my ex-OH what name can you imagine shouting the most 'Kira get down' or 'Gonzo stop that!'  Anyway we already had two boy cats so decided on the wee girl to keep them all in line


----------



## HollyM

My BSH is to be called Walter after the scientist in Fringe, the sc-fi tv drama!


----------



## Pajamas

I'm posting as my boy.. his name, obviously, is Pajamas  I also have a Caramel, and had a little girl named Zipper (RIP)


----------



## kittiegirl

we've decided to call our girl "Ninja" as she is ginger


----------



## Arlani

Nice link! Could really use it for the future as I'm not that good at coming up with pet names  Zipper's a nice name too!


----------



## Pajamas

Arlani said:


> Nice link! Could really use it for the future as I'm not that good at coming up with pet names  Zipper's a nice name too!


I knew what I was going to call her when I bought her, but funnily enough, the name turned out to really suit her, the little darling (I miss her so much!) She zipped all over the place


----------



## lillylove

My family and I have a sort of tradition going with girly cats, so far in our family we have Lola, Lulu and now my Lily! 
And they are all black and white


----------



## betty boop

i also have a bengal female called lily im after a good name 4 my new black female kitten other cats names in the family are prue white snowbell, black & white screamy, multi tilly, white with 3 black dots trio, ginger & white simba, black cola, white polar, black sooty, tabby marley, tabby shadow, and final ragdoll nancy


----------



## brambley

My first cat was Polo - he was pure white and ate so much he seemed to have a hole in his middle!!

All of these name suggestions are giving me inspiration for kitty number 3 - now I just need to persuade the OH that 2 cats is just not enough!!


----------



## buffie

My last and never to be equalled cat was a semi feral cat who adopted me (through one of myAfghan hounds)They became friends in the garden and eventually after my house cat died he moved in.this has a long story all of its own,but back to cat names we called him Bumble because as you can imagine he was a little B with a sting in his tail. RIP my love


----------



## Petitepuppet

thenaughtyfairy said:


> My next one (ssshh to my OH) will be called Gonzo. I'd always said Fizgig would be my first cat and then when I decided to get two it was Fizgig and Gonzo for two boys and Fizgig and Kira for a boy and a girl. We couldn't decide to begin with which to get so I told my ex-OH what name can you imagine shouting the most 'Kira get down' or 'Gonzo stop that!'  Anyway we already had two boy cats so decided on the wee girl to keep them all in line


My cat Kyra's nickname is Fizgig:thumbup:


----------



## Sorcha

I'm fostering a mum with one kitten at the moment and I've named the kitten Glynn Purrrnell :lol:
After the nice chef who appeared on great British menu, but with a tiny alteration


----------



## nikkidee3

lillylove said:


> My family and I have a sort of tradition going with girly cats, so far in our family we have Lola, Lulu and now my Lily!
> And they are all black and white


thats soo cute! my housemate and her sister have border collie dogs and they have stuck with J names - Jess, Jonty, Jazz and Jett. It gets a bit confusing when they are all at the one place and one of the dogs is being called :s

Mr Maloo is named after a type of car. It was originally just maloo but someone started calling him mr maloo and it stuck 

The worst cat names I have ever heard are 'Dim' and his brother 'Sim' !


----------



## tordis

nikkidee3 said:


> The worst cat names I have ever heard are 'Dim' and his brother 'Sim' !


Well, it could be worse - the brother's name could have been 'Sum' 
I'm getting my second cat soon and we decided to name her Cara, after a character from Terry Goodkind's "Sword of Truth" novels/ My partner and I are huge fans of the books and Cara is one of our favourite characters.


----------



## bekki_s

I got my kitten today and i've named him Eli, don't know why i just think he looks like an Eli


----------



## MurphyMoo

Yes its funny how names just spring to mind.  
hmm just had an idea, im going to make an A-Z of kitten names


----------



## jdoevans

Great links and comments. Choosing a cat name is really hard so here is another useful list of cat names!


----------



## jdoevans

Which rescue do you work at? Do rescues give names to cats that come in? Do the owners always stick with the name that the rescue have decided on?


----------



## tibas mummy

We chose Tibas name form the Durban tourist map. We looked at some very interesting one before we settled on that one.


----------



## fire-siamesekitty

Ours are Milo and Suki. But i like to look on breeders websites to see what names they have come up with ,rescue centres ive looked too.


----------



## NelsonsStaff

I went for Nelson. With myself being involved in the Sea Cadets and my partner an officer in the Navy it was bound to be really. Also a little more unusal for a cat. It was going to be that or Collingwood...Colin for short :lol:


----------



## bekki_s

I got 2 more kitten's to keep Eli company, i'm thinking of calling them Grissom (from CSI, i'm a geek i know lol) and Logan... even though there male and female i think... I'm not sure.


----------



## jamjar919

We called our cats indy and leia, after indiana jones and princess leia. It feels good to have a cat name that no-one else would have thought of.


----------



## Darrent

jamjar919 said:


> We called our cats indy and leia, after indiana jones and princess leia. It feels good to have a cat name that no-one else would have thought of.


I chose Spock and Yoda while the wife chose Ophelia for our three! Some have said that it'll sound odd calling them in, but i don't see it as any different to calling out Tibbles or something!


----------



## thenaughtyfairy

Darrent said:


> I chose Spock and Yoda while the wife chose Ophelia for our three! Some have said that it'll sound odd calling them in, but i don't see it as any different to calling out Tibbles or something!


People always laugh when I tell them my cat's name is Fizgig...


----------



## Kellynatalie

I named my cat "Mup" and "Map" which means fat in my country language  And every time my cat hears me call like that he always turns 'round and look at me xD He was so cute~ He's very easy to pleased


----------



## Hana Matsumoto

i have a small cat and i named her Boobie  she is so cute 
i like mao mao it's very funny hehehehe


----------



## ellieandtim

bekki_s said:


> I got 2 more kitten's to keep Eli company, i'm thinking of calling them Grissom (from CSI, i'm a geek i know lol) and Logan... even though there male and female i think... I'm not sure.


We called our second leopard gecko Jeffro (aka Jethro Gibbs from NCIS) because we're geeks too lol!

We were thinking of calling out kittens-to-be Grissom & Mac :lol:


----------



## Rebeccaforcats

Iv gt 4 cats Mindy (oldest+has no tail) Occare(only male)Faith(attention seeker) Hope (youngest and seems like shes always on heat)  my cat family :thumbup:


----------



## coralinataylor

We couldn't think of a name either, eventually we chose Noah and now he doesn't seem like anything else :thumbup:


----------



## Rebeccaforcats

Hey anyone remember the show on abc1 Hope and Faith...well thats where i gt the name Hope and faith for my cats..its a great thought to use names from books and telly but it can back fire.one of my friends said my cats name ann summers thinkin it will be better than everyone else's Whiskers or felix or garfield..or fred.then i pointed out thats were people gt there underwear fom O_O...still she just cals he ann now:thumbsup:


----------



## StBernardMummy

My boys are called Topcat and Benny  Although they should have been named the opposit way around. Benny is supposed to be a side kick but he's the boss in this house. 

When I was thinking of names I liked Tippy. Why I don't know, I just thought of it. Other half said no cause it was too Kitteny and he would be an adult one day. Next cat will be a Tippy. I promise!


----------



## JannyWanny

My very first kitten was called Freebie, cos i got her for nothing lol


----------



## Melly

my two kittens are Pixie & Poppy


----------



## MissyMV6

betty boop said:


> i also have a bengal female called lily im after a good name 4 my new black female kitten other cats names in the family are prue white snowbell, black & white screamy, multi tilly, white with 3 black dots trio, ginger & white simba, black cola, white polar, black sooty, tabby marley, tabby shadow, and final ragdoll nancy


My first cat was a black cat she was called "Duster"

Angie x


----------



## Binga

Apologies if these have been said before but have skimmed through this thread
We have Gucci, Portia, Scooter, Tallulah and Delilah.
Some customers have called their babies.....Jasper, Lulu, Finley, Bella, Hoover, Duster, Twinkle, Lily, Archie, Arthur, Alfie, Harley, Luna, Mi Mi, Dolce, William, Tia, China, Crystal, Mow, Florence, Henry, George, Grey, Yogi, Macy, Beau, Dennis, Minnie, Lydia, Domino, Ethel, Paddy, Misty, Henderson, Bert.


----------



## Smitherooney

HI. MY NEW KITTEN IS CALLED SMITHY AFTER SMITHY ON GAVIN & STACEY. I CALL HIM SMITHEROONEY (AS MY USERNAME) OR SMITHERINA. DON'T KNOW WHY THEY JUST COME OUT LIKE THAT. 
MY OTHER CAT IS CALLED RUPERT. HE GETS CALLED RUPS OR BIG BUNCHY BOY. AGAIN I DON'T KNOW WHERE THAT CAME FROM.

LOUISE:thumbup:


----------



## Abdelrafour

I have a female cat called felix. I did want to call her name but felix matched just right.


----------



## betty boop

hi all my 2 new kittens are called roxy and puss was going 2 b ronnie but want her named after my dad


----------



## Ren

My kitty is called Kazuki, but for short it's Zuki, Zuzu, or Zukibear for some reason


----------



## AnnaMonkey

we're still deciding, but the other day we were talking about some of the crazy wonderful things people call there pets and trying to come up with our own examples. this led to me really liking 'bon jovi' for a cat - even though we don't like the band! we'll see, but it's changed to bob jovi atm lol!!!


----------



## buffington

ours is buffy but goes by several names fat fur ball , purr monster PKP (passion killer puss) due to the habit of getting into bed with us cuddle monster and spider cat (she loves us holding her up and walking on the celing)


----------



## SiameseCat

fire-siamesekitty said:


> Ours are Milo and Suki. But i like to look on breeders websites to see what names they have come up with ,rescue centres ive looked too.


The cats on your avatar photo are gorgeous! Siamese are the best!


----------



## TatiLie

I spent the last four years studying in Italy. It was a very hard time for me, far from my husband and giving my blood, sweat and tears in a course that was very demanding. My happiest times were while sitting on the grass of the Piazza Ariostea, having gelato instead of lunch, feeling the sun on my face and just forgetting about everything else. One day I though, "Ariostea is such a nice name, one day I'll have a cat and I'll name her Ariostea... and it sounds very 'Jellicle' as well". So, when I was finishing my course, my husband asked me what I wanted as a present. He was thinking about a fancy Italian handbag, a jewel, or a nice holiday, but I didn't want an object or something that would be just a memory representing those hard four years of our lives, so I asked "I want my Ariostea". And there she is, my memento, my jewel, my reward and my promise of a happy future.


----------



## Dolli

Thanks alot for that, One of my kittens is called Domino, because he's black and white )


----------



## Dolli

That is such a great story, studying is very difficult, emotionally and metally...


----------



## Cazzer

that is a lovely story TatiLie

my bunch are Sassie short for Sasspurilla and her brother Oska our elderly colourpoint persians. Then the Norwegians are brothers Kalle and Kyrre, and our new little red silver and white girl is to be Kaisa. Then there is 
Ginger as the Ginger cat and who we found curled up asleep in a tree in our garden [we didn't want too attached too in case his owner turned up - hence he never got what we saw as a proper name. Of course no owner turned up ]


----------



## DaniKitten

Some of these names are brilliant, the names my cats end up with are getting quirkier as the years go on, 

Midgey and Sparkey, b+w moggies, brothers, rip Sparkey, Midgey's 15 next may
Willow, black semi ferral female
Pepper, grey and white female, hates the other cats so has claimed the kitchen lol
Bean tortie female and Escoffia (Scoff) b+w male, brother and sister, rip scoff u r my star
Hector (Hexlax), b+w male 18yr old rescue, awful temper but so loving, rip handsome boy
and finally Fuego, 6 month, male bengal cross


----------



## Cazzer

When we brought Kaisa back home her brother rather unexpectedly came as well . He is Karlo.


----------



## Euphie

I didn't get to choose Max's name, the person who rescued him from the streets when he was a kitten named him that and it stuck with his previous owners. After two years and I don't know how many people calling him Max, it was a bit late for me to go and change it  But he responds to it extremely well, and always knows when he's being addressed. He also goes by 'kitty', 'lad' and 'badger' - the latter due to his size and colouring.


----------



## Jessycat

OH thanks its all ways hard to think of a name!!!


----------



## Trinity_Shadow

our kittens are Ziggy and Cleo... we haven't had them long and they both respond to Cleo, it's hard enough trying to tell them apart as it is!


----------



## donika_hell

Hello,
this is great idea I book mark websites with kitten's names so I will use them for my next pet 
My current cat is called "Lucky" - named it after Alf's cat (old children's movie)


----------



## MikeP

We took a mother and kitten from a rescue home last year and within a few weeks the kitten became pregnant. She had four lovely kittens herself which we named Merlin, Noodle, Newt and Pixie.

Unfortunately we had to give the kittens away when they were old enough and one of the new owners who took two kittens renamed Merlin to Strummer and Noodle to Jones, both named after his favourite guitarists!


----------



## mrswoodwoose

So far I've had: Mr Cat, Enza, Scavvy Dillinger (Dilly Scavenger she was!), Cattro and now Blanco (all white)

I also give them silly 'other names': Enza was Enzi, Enzipenziwenzi, Little Miss Tippy Toes (RIP) and Scavvy Dillinger was Scavwav, Scavvywavvywavvy (sung to teh tune of Abba;s Money money money.....) RIP

Cattro is Boedie, Boed, Doedie, Booboo and a hundred others LOL

Blanco is Blankie Boo, Blankiewankie..............


----------



## Romania Animal Aid

My two (ex) stray cats are called Missy and Mr.Cat.

Do cats understand their names like dogs do?


----------



## BigTourist

Romania Animal Aid said:


> My two (ex) stray cats are called Missy and Mr.Cat.
> 
> Do cats understand their names like dogs do?


My two definately recognise their own names - whether they recognise the word or the sound/pitch I'm not sure. I sometimes have full conversations with my ginger tom, he makes little conversational noises, I reply, then he makes another noise and this can go on for 10 minutes! If anyone ever overheard one these conversations I would surely be sectioned 

Oh, and their names are Ralph and Florence


----------



## northnsouth

Good site, but I had to come away. I am kitten broody at the moment!!

One of mine is called Black Cat..... because I told my dd on vet work experience.... he is only staying until some one claims him!!! Ater 7 years he is now LORD Black Cat or LBC..


----------



## lucylocket35

mrswoodwoose said:


> So far I've had: Mr Cat, Enza, Scavvy Dillinger (Dilly Scavenger she was!), Cattro and now Blanco (all white)
> 
> I also give them silly 'other names': Enza was Enzi, Enzipenziwenzi, Little Miss Tippy Toes (RIP) and Scavvy Dillinger was Scavwav, Scavvywavvywavvy (sung to teh tune of Abba;s Money money money.....) RIP
> 
> Cattro is Boedie, Boed, Doedie, Booboo and a hundred others LOL
> 
> Blanco is Blankie Boo, Blankiewankie..............


LOL I'm glad it aint just me with 'other names'! My two are Stewie Cat (cos he looks like stewie griffin from family guy) and Artie Fufkin. Artie gets called Artie Pants, Artiechoke, Artie Fartie, Fartie Pants, Fufkin, Flufkin,and Stupido No. 1 (thats OH name for him!). Strangely though, Stewie Cat just gets Stewie from me and Stupido No 2 from OH!

Artie Fufkin got the first part of his name from his foster family, cos he had been in an RTA. He doesn't respond to it, so we could of renamed him anything we wanted, but OH remembered there ws a character in This is Spinal Tap called Arty Fufkin, Polymer Records, and that really seemed to suit, so its stuck!


----------



## Leena

I've been SO neglecting reading forums, thanks to my time-consuming life, but I just love these kitty name links. 

Has anyone else noticed, that a cat can have several names during its lifetime? When our cats came to our home, they had one name only. After a while, when they started showing their character, they got so many nicknames... Sometimes I just laugh when I hear myself calling our cats - I hardly ever use their "original" names, which were not the same as the names given by the cattery - those were in Swahili of all languages and quite unpronouncable, especially when you have to call a cat by its name quickly. Mostly when they are about to cause havoc os some sort. Three cats can do that... 

Leena


----------



## thenaughtyfairy

lucylocket35 said:


> LOL I'm glad it aint just me with 'other names'! My two are Stewie Cat (cos he looks like stewie griffin from family guy) and Artie Fufkin. Artie gets called Artie Pants, Artiechoke, Artie Fartie, Fartie Pants, Fufkin, Flufkin,and Stupido No. 1 (thats OH name for him!). Strangely though, Stewie Cat just gets Stewie from me and Stupido No 2 from OH!
> 
> Artie Fufkin got the first part of his name from his foster family, cos he had been in an RTA. He doesn't respond to it, so we could of renamed him anything we wanted, but OH remembered there ws a character in This is Spinal Tap called Arty Fufkin, Polymer Records, and that really seemed to suit, so its stuck!


Fizgig has lots of nicknames. Fizzlegiggle, FizMaGig, Fluffygig. In fact most words go with Gig. Naughtygig, Sillygig etc 

Kira gets The wee yin, wee crabby chops  and Kira Kat (though normally I hate cat with a K it suits her name)


----------



## amszephyr

My two, Zephyr & Zanze, also go by Zephy-Doo-Da, Princess Zeph, Zanzibar, Zanzibari, Boy Wonder, Nortibar and goodness knows how many other variations. All the humans in our family have nicknames so it's no surprise the cats do, too.
My sister's two are Dora & Dexter and my mothers are Buttons (Butty) and Binky: we've unconsciously gone for one letter per pair.


----------



## KirstyLouise

Had a quick peep at the kitty names glad to see my twos names are on there. xx


----------



## jellypandas

I thought of a name for a cat it's firefly I like it everyone else says it is weird!!!:001_smile:


----------



## kamarul5199

last few years,i have a kitten. i adopt it because it was left alone infront of closed shop. i name her Kiki.have her for about 6 months.
:001_smile:
CatzSpacezzz


----------



## andylane

Thank god for this site. Just got our first kitten yesterday and were all having different choices for a name .... so hard .. its either Socks, Boots or April its all black but got white feet. and its April (our anniversary the day we got her)


----------



## furryfriendhut

I name my cats from soap opera. They usually have great names. My current cats names are Cloie and maddy.


----------



## popsy17

I named my 8 week old kitten Henry i feel this is a very modest name for a cat lol


----------



## MalaysiaPets

Some of the names my cats had in the past, were Phoebe, JoJo, Max, and Ngau Ngau.

Also Baldomero and Manuel, named after (the late) Seve Ballesteros' brothers; I was a fan of Seve Ballesteros back in the day....one of the world's best golfers.


----------



## becki1812

I have three kittens called Mia, Sonny and Barney. so we have Mia cat, Sonny jim and Barney the ginger dinosaur.

We also have dogs called, Kayla, Ollie, Millie and Poppy and birds called, George, Jasper,Jazz, Merlin, Pip, Smudge, Carrot, Candy, Coco and Dodger


Blimey i could start my own list just with what i've got


----------



## alster

I think there's always that temptation to name a pet straightaway - I know I do!

But someone I work with didn't name their cat until they'd had her a couple of weeks, to get to know her personality, so chose a name that suited it...

Just a thought >^..^<


----------



## Donna3939

My cats have been (in order):

Magnum (boy)
Fenchurch (girl)
Dinsdale (boy)
Kilbane (girl) - hubby is a Sunderland fan and I loved Kevin Kilbane!
Suki (girl)
Lina (girl)

My dogs are called (I suppose you can use them for cats too) - 
Preston (boy)
Scrabble (girl)

When we get our new little bundle of kitten fun if its a girl it will be either Poppy, Coco or Eliza...
if its a boy is will be either Basil (or surname is Dunn... Basil-Dunn) or Roscoe... name just popped into my head yesterday and its stuck! 

x


----------



## thomas1up

My new kitten will be called.....

PHANPHAN!!


----------



## katieeeek

We have just re-homed two little male kittens, and have named them Niko & Baloo 

They are both adorable, and are already responding to their new names well!!


----------



## DominoBirman

My cat name is Domino. I think it suit him. He has brother Armani, Donatello,...

YouTube - ‪Domino - Kitten hartbreaking cute‬‏


----------



## JesseJamesismycatsname

My cat is called Jesse James. x


----------



## JesseJamesismycatsname

becki1812 said:


> I have three kittens called Mia, Sonny and Barney. so we have Mia cat, Sonny jim and Barney the ginger dinosaur.
> 
> We also have dogs called, Kayla, Ollie, Millie and Poppy and birds called, George, Jasper,Jazz, Merlin, Pip, Smudge, Carrot, Candy, Coco and Dodger
> 
> Blimey i could start my own list just with what i've got


My names Michaela and I get Kayla for short. xx


----------



## PolkaDotty

I don't have any cats at the moment (had a peek at this to get name ideas), but when I was little we had a cat named Flash.

My Mum has cats named Oreo, Snickers and Jade.

My sister had a cat named Gabby because she is such a talkative cat.


----------



## Veronika

We named our special kitten Moo-moo -- Moomin - because he is black&white and looks like a cow :001_smile:

heres a video of him and if u think he is cute, please vote for him in this competition. He deserves to win.
We will be very greatful for your votes  Thank you

Gallery « Summer of the Cat Photo Competition « Royal Canin

Moomin Cute and Funny - Oriental Bi Color Kitten - YouTube


----------



## BelleDeJour

we have a Diesel and Doko (which is a martial arts move meaning angry tiger! lol) we should have called doko diesel as he is always purring like a little engine! thank fully neither of them seem to be angry tigers


----------



## kands1

MikeP said:


> We took a mother and kitten from a rescue home last year and within a few weeks the kitten became pregnant. She had four lovely kittens herself which we named Merlin, Noodle, Newt and Pixie.
> 
> Unfortunately we had to give the kittens away when they were old enough and one of the new owners who took two kittens renamed Merlin to Strummer and Noodle to Jones, both named after his favourite guitarists!


our little girl, Noodle, is a big 1 year old today!!


----------



## Kittymum

Brilliant, have no idea what I'm going to call my new furry friend!


----------



## DeliriousDonna

I'm getting two little kitties in about 4 weeks time, when they are ready to leave their mum. We have already named them Echo and Micah. 

Echo is a character from one of our favourite tv shows, Dollhouse and Micah is a beloved character from the Anita Blake series. Micah is a wereleopard and has permanent kittycat eyes so I felt this was a very fitting name.


----------



## mstori

my first cat was harley-blue. harley cos he always purred (like a dream/motorbikes) and blue cos he was grey it was the most perfect name for him

my kitten who passed was darcey-brooke. We were hand rearing and unsure of sex so wanted something unisex and i really liked it

my cat now is emleigh-puddingnut. Emleigh cos i thought it was pretty like her (she had been called misty by her last owners so wanted something completely different)and puddingnut dunno where that came from but she is! lol


----------



## RainbowMuncher

Aww, your cat is so cute Veronika!! Got my vote


----------



## Howtoteachdog

Thanks. It'll be a good help to find name for my new cat.


----------



## Ingrid25

i love the name Leo
thats my kittys name!:thumbup:


----------



## cattygirl

I knew someone who had "Ah-ah" and "Ah-ah's Sister". They also had a "Tomtiddywhup".


----------



## nutmeg

There are a set of childrens books and the main character is called nutmeg who has been adopted by his forever family, so when we became our little kittens third and final set of parents we couldnt think of anything better for her, she is also a lovely brown colour just like the spice nutmeg.

Beau was already called Beau when he came to us aged 1, we kept his name but he does often get called Tiger because he stalks around just like a Tiger.

I would love another cat/kitten but there are so many names that I love, I would never be able to decide on one.


----------



## Georgee33

We had 2 cats 'Pepsi and Cola' LOL


----------



## MrsBarley

We will be picking up our kitten in 3 1/2 weeks (yay! Yay!) and so far we have whittled the names down to:
Lenny
Monty
Hugo


----------



## lymorelynn

I like Hugo :001_cool:


----------



## MrsBarley

I think that might be my favourite as well! We may have a name then, woohoo :thumbup:


----------



## jallytony

Purrrrfect said:


> For those who are getting a new bundle of feline fun
> and can't think of a name. You will find 100's here....
> 
> Kittens Names
> 
> I will sticky this for new members looking for cat/kitten names.
> 
> Added another link for cat names.
> 
> Cat Names


thanks,if i have a kitten,i will have a look and choose a name:thumbup:


----------



## MsFreya

I spent ages trying to think of a name for my boy kitten then suddenly the name 'Loki' just popped into my head (as in the Norse god). It seemed absolutely perfect, and he's certainly lived up to his name (which is not always great, as Loki is the god of mischief!) I think it's an excellent cat name


----------



## hollysmummy

What color kitten is it?


----------



## hollysmummy

Ingrid25 said:


> i love the name Leo
> thats my kittys name!:thumbup:


For a girl I like best:

Holly (my kitty's name) Leo (my neighbors kitty's name)


----------



## Kivo87

My two are Bailey and Meeya - Bailey, I don't really know why but he ends up being called either Bay, Bailey Boo or just Boo (originally OH hated it when I used Boo - but have since then heard him do it). 

Meeya is called so because the kittens were bought on OH's birthday and (he's going to hate me for this) we were planning on watching his favourite film that night, and as soon as I said this was the plan to my mum, we just looked at each other, and knew... although the spelling is slightly different, can anyone guess what the film is.......

Mama Mia of course!!


----------



## wind1

Past cats names Kitty, Tinker, Suki, Minto, Twinkle, Tilly, Pod, Dizzy
Present cats Polly, Beanie, Whisper
My brother has a cat called Chaos which I think is brilliant name and a friend used to have cat called Fidget


----------



## KoogaTree

Our stunning cat is called KOOGA!!! It really suits him:

Timeline of the KoogaTree! | Facebook


----------



## Kerry112

thanks!
cat names will come in handy
i am going to get British Cat, can't wait !


----------



## Treaclesmum

If I get a black and white female kitten from my friend, I am thinking of going for a pretty name like Daisy


----------



## nicola1977

My kittens name is Sophie.
I've always liked that name.


----------



## Tommym

My Ginger boy is called Maurice!

I'd love a white female short hair domestic to call Pearl too. I've seen one at Millwood Rescue in Nottingham, she's so cute. But Big M isn't so good with the slender types. lol


----------



## koekemakranka

I am caling my foster feral kittens Freckle, Tygris and Harry


----------



## lynxstandart

My cats named: Boss, Dakota, Shera, Milky, Lisa, Ford :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## lynxstandart

And, my new kitten - Abyssinian - named Fox-Foxsy :001_tt1:
She is 3 month. Sorrel color. Lovely baby!!!


----------



## Treaclesmum

Pixie  A cute name for any kitten


----------



## rainstars

I have a big list of pet names and when I see one that I like I add it. I'm like a constantly expectant mother, it's kinda funny really.


----------



## FudgieHeng

I call my kitty - Angelina. She's white and fluffy, just like an angel's wing!


----------



## DylansDad

Mr.Nigel-Murray is a cool name for a cat... we were going to call ours that but then we we got him it didn't seem right at all so we called him Dylan. For a day though he was Dexter but then that wasn't right either ! haha


----------



## dave4443

ive had many cats in the past with many names, sooty, smokey, fluffy,cheeko, stripes, tigger and sweep . My friend has a cat called Mr. tikka


----------



## fogy

I decided to call my kitten Crumpet, love the name still 10 years on lol.
(I was about 10 at the time i picked this, write down a list of all cat names and picked that one)


----------



## LauM

Our new little kitten is called Bracken


----------



## yellowdaff

one of the cuttest kitten nameS i've heard of, was PIX !! 

Call ur kittie PIX :d


----------



## marbleandwotsit

My black tortie girl is called Marble and my ginger boy is called Wotsit. 

Mousey Tongue is the coolest cat name I've heard though, but it would have to be saved for the right cat!


----------



## dotty666

thats so cute i named my cat a long name now i call her princess baby girl nothing like her real name lol hi im new my names marie got five cats one dog oh and i nearly forgot a husband lol


----------



## Cali

I'm so stuck on what to call my cat, I like seren (star in welsh) and indigo as she has bright blue eyes my partner like mojito and I really can't decide, she is grey and white with blue eyes any ideas guys?


----------



## FudgieHeng

hmm.. i would prefer Seren. It seems to be a very peaceful name. Voted it!!


----------



## Paotka

Serena for a girl


----------



## mimmi cat1234

kannst du mier helfen ? ich weis nicht wie mann ein bild in sein profil bekommt vieleicht kannst du mier ja helfen!!!!!!


----------



## mimmi cat1234

hallo leite jemand offline????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## moonkitty

I have 2 white kittens called Aster and Cosmos after the white flowers but Cosmos has been shortened by my kids to Cosmo and at a recent to the vets he asked if Aster was short for Asteroid as we have Cosmo :laugh:

Hubby wanted to call them Salmon and Tuna but got outvoted! :laugh:


----------



## Treaclesmum

Got a good one - *Fuzzles* !!! Best for a real fluffball!! :thumbup:


----------



## SB7

I've just realised how posh and proper my cats names are, lol!

One of my cats just now is called Radcliffe (named after Daniel Radcliffe, of course, 'cause I'm a crazy Potter fan lol!). I used to have a cat called Katherine Dawn (K.D. for short!) too. :001_rolleyes:


----------



## WriterC

Astrid? Walter? I may watch Fringe.


----------



## The Tribe

Our pure black kittens sisters are called Tottie and Lottie. My previous ladies were Freya and Tabitha a.k.a Tipsy. Other cats I've had were Symon, Tinker & Jinx. Our older male is is black and white and looks like he's wearing a dinner jacket, so I named him after the 1970's series about a gentleman thief called Raffles


----------



## DaisyXo

aww wish i seen this earlier, i spent ages trying to name my new kitten, i finally ended up with daisy thou :001_wub:


----------



## sharonbee

I spent weeks and months trying to think of names for our furbabies...

Bianca is our odd eyed white Persian, Bianca is a female version of Bianco meaning white. If she had been a male we would have called her Bowie after David Bowie with odd eyes.

Paris is a place in Maine USA, Paris is our Maine Coon 

Dave is our Exotic, he just looks like a Dave, 

Isak was named after the Scandinavian writer Isak Dinesen who wrote Out of Africa, Isak is our Norwegian Forest Cat.

Mia is our Siamese named after one of the first Siamese cats.

Wispa is our Havana, her lovely chocolate colour made us decide on her name after the chocolate wispa bar.

Taylors pedigree name is White Diamonds which is Elizabeth Taylors perfume.

We are getting a tabby point Siamese very soon...any ideas for a female tabby point?


----------



## Janet lefton

Reading through the cat names reminded me of my first cat Tinkerbell. I still miss her.


----------



## Ashleigh Brown

My kitties are called, Titchy, Smudge, Fudge, Charlie, Camaron & Harry. past cat names have included Garfield, (another smudge) and taz! x


----------



## colourpoint

I just have one cat now 17 year old Duncan grey russian blue cross but I knew right from the start that DUNCAN suited him down to the ground x


----------



## Leam1307

Ive got two just now, Ashes who well is the colour of Ashes and Diesel, i dont know why, they were named when we adopted them, but i call Diesel FatCat and he doesnt seem to mind, just gives me a look that " yeah i know i know" lol IF we get the wee one we want from the CPL i think might change her name to Mocha (shes called Lois just now) will have to see what suits, she looks abit like she could be a wee princess though so might have to think on it some more.


----------



## Treaclesmum

I like the name* Bertie *- maybe would suit a nice chunky male BSH?  

I'm not usually a fan of giving cats 'human' names, but that one sounds just right!!!


----------



## missallen

Treaclesmum said:


> I like the name* Bertie *- maybe would suit a nice chunky male BSH?
> 
> I'm not usually a fan of giving cats 'human' names, but that one sounds just right!!!


That does sound perfect!

Our male kitten is Wiggins... my other half is a cycle mechanic and road cycling enthusiast, does it show? 

For girls I love Lily and Luna! And, should I ever get one black cat and one white cat, I don't think I could resist calling them Lumos and Nox :thumbsup:


----------



## MCWillow

colourpoint said:


> I just have one cat now 17 year old Duncan grey russian blue cross but I knew right from the start that DUNCAN suited him down to the ground x


D thinks thats an excellent name...  :lol:


----------



## Elizabeth Manat

nikkidee3 said:


> I heard a story of someone who owned a cat that had to be rescued from being stuck in a wall of a house - how he got there I will never know, but the cat was then named Houdini for being able to escape from a tricky situation


I love names like this! Names that have a story behind them are intriguing and meaningful. Although, cats are so full of personality and interesting back-stories, choosing just one name to describe them isn't easy!


----------



## penderyn

When I was young we had a cat we couldn't name. Then he was neutered, and we called him Psam after the psammead: the It in Edith Nesbit's novel Five Children and It.


----------



## Maire23

Some of these are great. Crookshanks is a wonderful name for a cat, whether you're a Harry Potter fan or not. Tom, however, from Tom & Jerry is not exactly the most imaginative name


----------



## Joy84

I liked the name Phoebe since I started watching "Friends" 
Already had a cat at the time so Rose missed out, but I always thought I'll have another pet in the future and call it Phoebe.
Funny that, since moving to London and renting rooms/small studios I've given up the idea of having a cat and quite settled on having a MOUSE called Phoebe!
My husband wasn't keen so never got one and when I finally talked him into having a pet <we now rent a decent size one bedroom flat, so enough space> there was no second thoughts- she had to be Phoebe!
I think it suits her, even tho I had a name long before having the kitty


----------



## Jeoffery

I got my Persian from my aunt and uncle, who are breeders of Grand Champions. They gave him to us for Christmas. He was the runt and they weren't sure if he'd survive, so when he did they named him Hallelujah, Hal for short. Then my uncle started calling him Halbert, so when he got him at 3 months old, we stuck with Halbert haha


----------



## Maire23

I have a friend who named one of their kittens Quetzlcoatl, after the Aztec god. Not sure I spelled that right.


----------



## Jeoffery

Quetzalcoatl, you missed an A lol

But that is an awesome name xD


----------



## LizHolmesz

My kitten's name is Bella, have you heard about the name Chairman Meow?


----------



## johnmatthewsz

Chairman Meow is an awfully funny name. Mine is named Ceelo.


----------



## sk31

we got our two tabby girls about two months ago and we had trouble finding names for them in the end my five year old named them Milly and Molly


----------



## sk31

i was thinking of a name for my new ginger kitten and my sister came up with mr heckles (from friends) lol i love it


----------



## BWJurby

We met a kitten in Cuba called Pachanga, and it's owner told us that it means "party" much like the cats personality! :laugh:


----------



## vegasgirl

dave4443 said:


> ive had many cats in the past with many names, sooty, smokey, fluffy,cheeko, stripes, tigger and sweep . My friend has a cat called Mr. tikka


I know it's quite a common name but my boy is called Sooty. He is the sweetest, most laid back cat ever .......


----------



## neoflip

I have a cat who recently gives birth to 5 kittens in which one them died.
although i didn't decide their names.


----------



## butter_cup

We decided to call our girls River and Melody as both me and the boyfriend are big Doctor Who fans! 

We had lots of cats and lkittens growing up, with names including Trixie, Teddy, Pudding, Fudge, Smudge, Felix, Smokey, Shadow, Jack, Tiger, Sooty, Scamp, Spud, Zippy and my favourite two names- Boots and Honey  

At some point I want to have cats called Schrödinger and Archimedes too!


----------



## scooper163

I called my babies Jasper and Bella


----------



## michellequeens

Great page! Exactly what I was looking for thanks!


----------



## Matti

My little boy is called Tom, or Thomas when he's naughty [his surname is Thomas as well, so the vets is always a slightly embarassing time!]

The main reason he was called Tom was because I also have a little golden brown hamster called Jerry.... it just seemed fitting he was called Tom to match!!


----------



## Hb-mini

This was a great help, loved reading all the posts. I'm getting a kitten in about 5 weeks and I'm so excited, its black and white, not sure what the sex is yet, we have decided if its a boy to call it Marcel, but struggling for girls name....I'm thinking Macy, Phoebe or Coco. 
Any ideas?


----------



## Lemonie17

We have just two little girl kittens. We've called them Mischief and Mayhem. 
Had they been boys, they were going to be called Cload and Dagger


----------



## Welsh Fox

My little girlie is called Purdey, she was called Pushkin when I adopted her but she is definitely more of a Purdey


----------



## llehnilegna

Welsh Fox said:


> My little girlie is called Purdey, she was called Pushkin when I adopted her but she is definitely more of a Purdey


I love how pets names change into 'pet-names'. We've got a cat called Lili-Pad, she now gets called Lili-Poo


----------



## Lau5783

Saw two brothers on a rescue site and we loved there names ...... Clint and Eastwood


----------



## Bonobosoph

Before I had my kitty I wanted call him a Japanese name if he was a girl and an Indian name if he was a boy. I think Japanese girl's names are adorable.
My list of girl's names includied:
Chihiro (the character's name from one of my favourite films)
Suzume 
Sakura

And my Indian name choices for boys were:
Raja
Babar
Rakesh
Mumtaz
and some others I forgot.
And funnily enough none of them included Sanjiv which is what I ended up calling my cat! Though it seems to have evoled into Sanjee/Sanj because that's what he answers to, Sanjiv is more like the name on his documents and stuff.


----------



## misseskimo

We kept our Birman's names simple and called them Poppy and Millie, though we also had/have "pet names" for them as some others do which are "Monkey Moo" for Poppy as she was always quite cheeky and a little monkey at times, so it just kinda stuck, and "Millie Monster" because she's a little terror - But we love her! 

Our new little one we're due to pickup in July we've chosen Maisie, though won't figure out a nickname until we see what she's like!


----------



## billieboy

Dexter
Loki
Thor
Coop
Zeus
Zigy
Winston


----------



## JoeysMum

I had trouble finding names for my 2 girlies and after a lot of looking i decided on, Koko which is fairly common BUT in Native american it means Night and Pushka which means Little Paw in Russian which i thought was super cute!


----------



## LiveLongAndProspurr

I've always liked Evie for a girl or 'ev' for short. I think the simpler the name the better but i would go with something more unusual - after all you only get one opportunity to name them. Other names i like are:

Lethe
Drea (pronounced dray-a)
Areel
Vina
Sirah
Lena

I could go on! I'm not particularly fussed about owning either a girl or boy cat but i find coming up with boy names harder. However i suppose the bottom line is as long as its something you know you will like in years to come and suits your cat's personality all will be well


----------



## Celestial12

I don't really have any strong preference for names, I think you have to have the cat before deciding upon a name.


----------



## jilvis

We knew we wanted a Thunder (cat) before we started looking for our kitties. We named Rita such because it suited her. Although I also liked Dolly


----------



## Mandarin

All of our cats have been ginger so are names accordingly. Clem, Jaffa, Tango and Marmalade !


----------



## sharonbee

Mandarin said:


> All of our cats have been ginger so are names accordingly. Clem, Jaffa, Tango and Marmalade !


Great names for gingers, when I was little we always had ginger cats and Mum called them all Ginner...apart from one which I named Spider.


----------



## Figaro

My old gal was named Figaro after Gepetto's kitten in Pinocchio. Now he's the cat in the Mickey Mouse Clubhouse. We shortened it to Figs.


----------



## Kelly1978

We have just got two kitten brothers and have named them Bob & Marley


----------



## Becbex

My eldest cat is called nutmeg (or nutty for short) as her colouring is like nutmeg and she has a nutty personality. I have recently got a kitten which I named coco to go with the sweet and spicey name of nutmeg and he is black but has brown highlights and hes a bit of a clown and keeps me and my husband laughing so hes coco the clown. My second kitten is called trixy, a friend who I adopted her from had already named her so I kept that name


----------



## simon89

I like the name Leo. A bit like a lion, a bit like... small and cute, you know.


----------



## Kazbosh

My little old mans name is tiger love him to bits x x


----------



## sarahecp

Kazbosh said:


> My little old mans name is tiger love him to bits x x


I think we need a proper introduction to your Tiger


----------



## Kazbosh

I will put a picture on in a min for all see x x


----------



## Kazbosh

Hope this pic works not sure I've done this right sorry not good photo of him x his a bit poorly today bless him x


----------



## ellsbells0123

Hello Tiger, hope he feels better soon x


----------



## Pinktoxicalien

I have two cats, Ozzie who is around 18yrs old and is hyperthyroid and my younger, hand reared cat, who was abandoned in Asda carpark at 3 weeks, Gummy Bear!


----------



## moggiemum

Pinktoxicalien said:


> I have two cats, Ozzie who is around 18yrs old and is hyperthyroid and my younger, hand reared cat, who was abandoned in Asda carpark at 3 weeks, Gummy Bear!


hi ,welcome to the forum, your cats sound lovely, great names too , i just got a shock i seen your avatar and thought your dogs were doing rude thingsmust get my glasses


----------



## ChezzaAyy

Im sooooo struggling to think of names for my 2 little kittens  :nonod:

So could people make suggestions because i just cannot decide  The mum and dad of the kittens are my cats also. They are called Effe and Alfee. One of the kittens are while all over except he has markings on his tail and head. The other, she is while also but with markings all over. 

Soooooo please help me  The kittens are 4 weeks now and im running out of time :nonod:


----------



## moggiemum

ChezzaAyy said:


> Im sooooo struggling to think of names for my 2 little kittens  :nonod:
> 
> So could people make suggestions because i just cannot decide  The mum and dad of the kittens are my cats also. They are called Effe and Alfee. One of the kittens are while all over except he has markings on his tail and head. The other, she is while also but with markings all over.
> 
> Soooooo please help me  The kittens are 4 weeks now and im running out of time :nonod:


hi and welcome to the forum , you could post a pic of them on a new thread with a title help me choose a name, are they girls , boys , might be hard to tell as they are so young, i like pringles and skittlesmy favorite crisps and sweets


----------



## Ponies78

Hi, 

My cats have been called, Topsy, Snowy, Smudge, Lady, Patsy and Paris. 

Friends cats...Klipper, Klyde, Mr Kitty, Mrs Kitty (his sister), Monty and Cindy.


----------



## Gin

Hopefully my other half will let me get a second cat so that I could name it "Tonic".


----------



## moggiemum

Gin said:


> Hopefully my other half will let me get a second cat so that I could name it "Tonic".


hi gin welcome to the forum , you is so cute- i mean your kitten not you


----------



## wennywoo

Ours aren't cute names particularly, but they suit us... And our cats!

Lola - named after the kinks song (Since evolved to Lady Lollichops the first)
Schmidt McDuff - named after Schmidt in the series "new girl" and McDuff because he came with his own tag line.... "Schmidt McDuff, ain't nuttin but fluff" . His middle name is Alouicious, although rarely used.

At the moment SMcD is more used to hearing "Get down" it's a wonder he doesn't think that's his name!


----------



## butter_cup

Our newest two additions who we've just reserved will be named Oswin (girl) and Indy (boy)


----------



## SaraJane25

Wish I saw this forum when I got my kittens a few weeks ago, they had no names for a few days! I've called them cash, after my favourite singer johnny cash and sheldon after my favourite charecter from Big Bang theory!


----------



## JordanWalker

I really found this link very helpful. I have this pregnant cat that will have her due this month. I am expecting for her to deliver 4 - 5 kittens, and giving names to these future kittens will be an exciting but somehow difficult on my part. However, finding this Pet Forums make that task easy. I am so thankful I found this.


----------



## Yorkiesturm

I probably will get a new kitten early next year. Perhaps I will revisit this thread then.


----------



## pollypage

My little girl is Daisy but I now wish I'd called her "KitKat" as that's what I tend to call her (not all the time because I don't want to confuse her and she's registered as Daisy at the vets).
I sing to her as well but that's another story lol


----------



## yelloworchid

PrincessMaoMao said:


> I named my cat Mallory and her nickname is Mao Mao because she used to say to me when she was a kitten 'Mao Mao' 'Mao Mao' hehehehe  named her after the main chick in my favourite flick my beautiful princess


One of Oreo's siblings is called Moo Moo; she's more white & black like a dairy cow 
Recently, her owner discovered that when she lay on a particular side, you can actually see the word MOO on her body :001_smile:


----------



## aniraz

Crawling Funny Baby With Her Patient Cat Scramble For Teritory !! - YouTube

this is one of my cat. I name it wizard!


----------



## ForeverHome

I haven't named a cat since 1987! Little Misha who I really wanted to call Haggis because that's what she looked like when she came to us, brindle Tortie bundle she was. But my mother said no so I decided Misha. She was named after the bear that was the mascot for the 1984 Olympics in Moscow, but Misha is really a boy's name and it's short for Mikhail. 

I'm not really one for giving human names but since Misha we've adopted Sarah, Archie, Purdy, Bobby and Molly - what can you do?? We didn't know Archie's name when he first came, I nicknamed him Henry Hoover for his habit of hoovering up Sarah's food but he moved in so Henry stuck and he answers to both Henry and Archie.


----------



## winnie3000

I gave my cat Bertie the middle name Cosmic Creepers after the cat from Bedknobs and Brromsticks.


----------



## simon89

I love giving your cats human names! Especially those nice grown-up / aristocratic ones! So what about James or Alfred? Lawrence anyone? btw. cute cats 



ForeverHome said:


> I haven't named a cat since 1987! Little Misha who I really wanted to call Haggis because that's what she looked like when she came to us, brindle Tortie bundle she was. But my mother said no so I decided Misha. She was named after the bear that was the mascot for the 1984 Olympics in Moscow, but Misha is really a boy's name and it's short for Mikhail.
> 
> I'm not really one for giving human names but since Misha we've adopted Sarah, Archie, Purdy, Bobby and Molly - what can you do?? We didn't know Archie's name when he first came, I nicknamed him Henry Hoover for his habit of hoovering up Sarah's food but he moved in so Henry stuck and he answers to both Henry and Archie.


----------



## Jensams

Figaro, Verdi & Amadeus - Composers theme. (Figaro is the cat in Pinocchio).


----------



## JillyJam

Our two siamese girls are called Padme and Nyota as I am a huge sci-fi fan!

(Padme Amidala from Star Wars and Nyota Uhura from Star Trek, in case you didn't know!)
:cornut:


----------



## Patrick17

Sort simple and sweet is always good, its just a pity our cat doesn't live up to the sweet part, it must be something to do with being a purebreed lol


----------



## GRoberts

Not sure if this will help but I this website has lots of pet name ideas What Pet Name - Dog Names, Cat Names, Rabbit Names plus many more... :thumbup1:


----------



## mialimos

Ngak Ngak is my favorite cat's name


----------



## pugfan34

Purrrrfect said:


> For those who are getting a new bundle of feline fun
> and can't think of a name. You will find 100's here....
> 
> Kittens Names
> 
> I will sticky this for new members looking for cat/kitten names.
> 
> Added another link for cat names.
> 
> Cat Names


Strangely, Voltron L. Jackson Connery Jr., the coolest kitten name was omitted from the list. I have supplied it here to help any future kitten namers  I didn't end up with the kitten so it never got named that and someone else can use it. Hope everyone finds a happy kitten to love


----------



## simo

Nevita or princesa are the best names


----------



## Britt

Oreo is a cute name :001_tongue:


----------



## BLEA22

My cat's names are Billy, Louis, Alfie and Elena (named after my favourite tv character). I think they're pretty cute  I've also named tons of foster kittens over the years. Here's a list of some of them:

Frank
Ronnie
Lola
Lyla
Mia
Max
Oliver
Nemo
Dory
Kaya
Effy
Freddie
Calvin
Claudia
Cleo
Charlie
Blake
Talia
Esme
Savannah
India
Sasha
Yvi
James
Arthur
Jack
Rose
George

Yeah there's been quite a few


----------



## ruthk73

Well we sat for severa lhours coming up with all sorts of girly names for our new addition. Then my son decides that we should just call her Kat, he said how many people do you know who have a cat called Kat, so thats how she was named. It was quite funny phoning the vets to register her, when they asked what her name was and i replied Kat and they said yes we know she is a cat what is her name. We do get strange looks from the neighbours when we call her in:crazy:


----------



## Erenya

Ours are called Einstein (Boy) and Darwin (Girl)

called such after my OH had a dream in which we adopted a baby owl called Einstein - loved the name and wanted another scientific one so our little Princess is Darwin

They are however usually called DarDars (or Lady Dar Dar) and Captain OneCup


----------



## Guest

Well my kitten is called after that serial killer HBO series 'Dexter'.

I loved the TV series and the name so just had to call him Dexter!


----------



## lor42x

In need of names for our new kitties! Bringing them home early Nov 

Tortieshell is a girl & ginger is boy!


----------



## Melba72

I had a black cat once called Ebony


----------



## ladyfelsham

My tabby and her brother were rescued by an astro physicist friend and he called the black and white one Sputnik and my little girl became Orbit


----------



## hueyandluey

I picked our pair of ginger boys up on Saturday and have called them Huey and Luey!!


----------



## MightyMouse88

this is a good site - it breaks names down into categories - like pick a name based on the cat's colour, or breed, or time of year, or cute names, or famous names etc:

Cat Names, Male Cat Names and Female Cat Names


----------



## MightyMouse88

and to add to the list on page one link, names I've used not there include:

Boo (black cat born october sometime - figure a halloween name would suit him - and it does)

Atticus - my tiny orphan ginger kitten i adopted and hand reared from 3 weeks of age. I wanted to name his something like 'Zeus' but given he was sooooo tiny, it would never have suited him. I picked his name form the lawyer father of Scout's in 'To Kill a Mockingbird'' (book by Harper Lee). Atticus Finch (the character in the book) was a very just, kind, caring, man, with very non judgmental principles and a real good man.


----------



## Donna3939

Our silver tabby and white maine coon boy is called Piccolo (we're picking him up from the breeders next Sunday).


----------



## Singinghorse

Being a real 'oldie' many cats have touched my life and I always found that if you have patience and wait a cat will always tell you what their name is if you just listen!
Sounds really strange but it works!


----------



## Singinghorse

I have had Pushkin, Muffin, Smoky, Kalamazoo, Tweeky, Cat Bag, Button, Sealy to name but a few! :biggrin:


----------



## Faerie Queene

MightyMouse88 said:


> and to add to the list on page one link, names I've used not there include:
> 
> Boo (black cat born october sometime - figure a halloween name would suit him - and it does)
> 
> Atticus - my tiny orphan ginger kitten i adopted and hand reared from 3 weeks of age. I wanted to name his something like 'Zeus' but given he was sooooo tiny, it would never have suited him. I picked his name form the lawyer father of Scout's in 'To Kill a Mockingbird'' (book by Harper Lee). Atticus Finch (the character in the book) was a very just, kind, caring, man, with very non judgmental principles and a real good man.


Atticus Finch and Boo Radley - they should get along just fine.

It's a nice film - thank you for the reminder.


----------



## andrewjacson

Nice name, This is list Famous and fictional cats.I will definitely use those names for my cat.


----------



## Bluetone

Love the list of names! Atticus lovely and of course loved film/book, I may pinch this name for future use!
Our two are Guinness and Murphy! We had had a lovely trip to Dublin then 5 month's later adopted two brothers! Oh is a real beer fan too thou with the new puppy we couldn't find a beer name Hobgoblin lol just didn't seem right!

my favourite past famous names

Cromwell
Wellington
Boadica
Augustus
Octavia
Persephonie


----------



## Donna3939

We fell in love with Piccolo so decided to get a second maine coon. She is Piccolo's cousin and will be coming to live with us in May. Her name is Paisley. X


----------



## m1xc2

My kitties are Snape and Lily. When I'm old enough to be a proper crazy cat lady I'll have a whole army of cats with Harry-Potter-themed names.


----------



## idris

lizbsn said:


> My kitties are Snape and Lily. When I'm old enough to be a proper crazy cat lady I'll have a whole army of cats with Harry-Potter-themed names.


I can't wait for Mundungus


----------



## m1xc2

idris said:


> I can't wait for Mundungus


I'm really looking forward to having nine ginger tabbies called Molly, Arthur, Bill, Charlie, Percy, Fred (RIP), George, Ron and Ginny. I'll build them a cat version of the Burrow. 

Bill, of course, will be a were-cat.


----------



## Get Bunny Box

We had 2 cats called Tinkerbell & Munchkin once, they we the most adorable cats ever!


----------

